# Daisy Licking nose...



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi, My puppy is acting wierd ahe keeps licking her nose. Does anyone know why she might be doing this?
She is acting normal otherwise.

thanks!

Happy Holidays to everyone and all the doggies!!!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I just got back from the vet with Wilson. The vet diagnosed Wilson with allergies, he said one of the signs was licking his nose, also rubbing his ears and rubbing his eyes. Does she do any thing besides lick her nose? 

Wilson's eyes were very red and irritated- the vet gave us some drops to use for the next two weeks, and then his vet tech shaved off all the hair under on the brdige of his nose- near his eyes- the vet said we needed to keep that area super short until we identify his allergy and find something that relieves the itching.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Hi, My puppy is acting wierd ahe keeps licking her nose. Does anyone know why she might be doing this?
> She is acting normal otherwise.
> 
> thanks!
> ...


Perhaps your pup is nausoues. How is she acting weird?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie has been doing this as well..
When we are sitting in bed together he will lay there and i hear this licking sound.... its him licking either to air or his nose! Kodie has a skin problem right now and we think it could possible be allergy related... I am in the process of changing his food to something better soo I'm hoping this will help.


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

thanks! I will keep an eye on her and see how she is doing?  

it might be hair being long or allergy.


----------

